# I think derealization is gone, only DP left



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I think my derealization is gone and that I have only depersonalization left. I just read the DR article on Wikipedia and I believe my symptoms of that are gone. The world is not exactly the heaven it used to be, but it looks like 3D. It is crisp and clear and no longer has this alien sense to it. This has been a very gradual process and I have to draw a conclusion soon. Could I be right? Could you perhaps tell me some of your derealization symptoms so I can assess my condition? Many thanks!

Dp is still a problem for me as it impairs my social life. I cannot connect mentally with anybody, whether family or friends. I cannot make eye contact with anybody since I have no connection to my body. It´s a tough life...

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

odysseus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think my derealization is gone and that I have only depersonalization left. I just read the DR article on Wikipedia and I believe my symptoms of that are gone. The world is not exactly the heaven it used to be, but it looks like 3D. It is crisp and clear and no longer has this alien sense to it. This has been a very gradual process and I have to draw a conclusion soon. Could I be right? Could you perhaps tell me some of your derealization symptoms so I can assess my condition? Many thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi odysseus 
here are my DR symptoms

1) Constant feeling of detachment, cut off from own experience, feeling foggy, feeling as if you don't know where you are, but you do

2) Feelings of disconnectedness/unfamiliarity, feeling distant and dreamlike sensations, as if i am not in the present, feels as my body is just doing 
things but my mind is disconnected, far away...sort of on autopilot (robotic) feeling.

3) Can only describe the foggy feeling similar to the sensation when staring at something for a long time without blinking or moving the eyes&#8230;difficult.

4) Visual disturbance (perception) as if my I'm viewing the world through water, sort of fragmented vision...as in this image but without the blurriness

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=derealization&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1434&bih=705&tbm=isch&tbnid=j5UBMeF8vfLTKM:&imgrefurl=http://www.cureyouranxietysite.com/anxiety-articles/derealization-and-depersonalization/&docid=dnN-TQDWL8cmLM&imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/3066776579_cc210f2c88.jpg&w=500&h=333&ei=9N7aT6yRFYyU8gO-g_TBCw&zoom=1

5) Sometimes seeing flashing lights in dark places and when eyes closed

6) Feeling dizzy/light headed/unsteady

7) Sometimes sensitivity to light and sounds

8] High pitched Tinnitus

was your DR anything like this?


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing well. I think I'm capable of handling DP -- it's the DR that screws with me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

ParaSpeed said:


> 1) Constant feeling of detachment, cut off from own experience, feeling foggy, feeling as if you don't know where you are, but you do
> 
> 2) Feelings of disconnectedness/unfamiliarity, feeling distant and dreamlike sensations, as if i am not in the present, feels as my body is just doing
> things but my mind is disconnected, far away...sort of on autopilot (robotic) feeling.
> ...


Thanks guys.

ParaSpeed, I can remember having at least symptom 1, 2, 3, 6, 7. But they´re gone!

Thidwick, I can handle DP too but it keeps making obstacles in my everyday life.

At least DP/DR does´nt rule me anymore. I´m back in control, yeah...


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

odysseus said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> ParaSpeed, I can remember having at least symptom 1, 2, 3, 6, 7. But they´re gone!
> 
> ...


Hi Odysseus
good for you, well done...

were the above symptoms constant? ie 24/7?

when you say the world looks 3D now, what was it like before this (when you had DR)...was it a visual sensation/perception?

finally how long did you have DR?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

ParaSpeed said:


> Hi Odysseus
> good for you, well done...
> 
> were the above symptoms constant? ie 24/7?
> ...


I appreciate your well-wishing!

Yes, the symptoms were there most of the time unless I was sleeping or absorbed in some activity.

When I had DR, the world looked flat and lifeless, sometimes almost dead. I felt like I was living in a desolate state. Sometimes it looked like a jungle with a cartoonish quality, making me experience myself as an animal or alien. This particular sensation was probably a "visual sensation" due to problems with my perception.

I believe I got DP/DR in 2003. It´s unclear to me because the symptoms varied in intensity even they were there most of the time. So about 10 years now.

Cheers back and hope you soon get rid of this moronic condition too.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

odysseus said:


> I appreciate your well-wishing!
> 
> Yes, the symptoms were there most of the time unless I was sleeping or absorbed in some activity.
> 
> ...


thanks Odysseus
and finally, can you remember what triggered your DP/DR?
cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

ParaSpeed said:


> can you remember what triggered your DP/DR?


I had been very foolish and used LSD several times in a short span, around christmas/new year 2002/2003. Just two days after I had "come down", I smoked a hashish joint and *bang*, it hit me! I acquired problems and it took me several months before I heard about DP/DR (and of course I had HPPD). I´ve stopped all psychedelics and hashish now and I don´t blame anyone else. Well, when it comes to drugs, don´t do it folks or be very careful...


----------

